# 70 Gallon South American Geo tank and Planted Betta tank



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The way it is now









Shop Light from Canadian Tires
Play sand substrate
Granite Rocks from outside
Fluval 403 and Fluval 4+ filtration.

Stock:
3 Geophagus Surinamensis (and 3 more growing up to go into this tank)
1 Satonperca Jurapari
1 Common Pleco
1 Leporinus

And now the process towards it 

Empty and waiting for it to clear up...


































Present 

















My new Planted Betta(Thanks Athena!~) (and maybe soon shrimp) Tank!


----------

